# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Vieux chat qui a succombé

## Kyt's

_A Tonnerre (l'Yonne 89) le mardi 1er 2017 août un chat de 18 ans, aimé de ses maîtres a croisé un groupe d'enfants. Le pauvre animal a été victime de sévices : tentative de noyade et suivi de divers coups de pieds entraînant un traumatisme crânien.
__Conduit chez le vétérinaire entre la vie et la mort, il a succombé à ces actes de cruauté après 48 heures.__Une plainte a été déposé, l'affaire est en cours._

https://www.change.org/p/tribunal-d-auxerre-chat-torturé-à-tonnerre-89/nftexp3/fb_share_post_dynamic/10808222?recruiter=10808222&utm_source=share_petit  ion&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=autopublish&u  tm_term=share_petition&utm_content=fb_share_post_c  opy_6%3Afb_share_post_dynamic

----------


## monloulou

ça ne s'arrêtera donc jamais ? des enfants , quelle tristesse

Pétition signée

----------


## nathalie2795

signee

----------


## France34

Pétition signée !

----------


## madie 50

signée et diffusée

----------


## Lady92

Signée  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> ça ne s'arrêtera donc jamais ? des enfants , quelle tristesse


Ben oui, ils vont êtres convoqués chez un médiateur et ils auront un petit "rappel à la Loi"...qui leur donnera une aura de durs, et les parents vont bien rigoler.

Chez moi, un tout jeune vandale qui cassait des vitres sous les applaudissements de ses parents, et protégé par le maire... a poignardé à mort un de ses copains 10 ans plus tard.

Etonnez-vous qu'on fabrique des monstres...

----------


## monloulou

up

https://www.change.org/p/tribunal-d-...-à-tonnerre-89

----------


## norvege2015

Signée

----------


## superdogs

Signée... Une de plus, ça m'écoeure

----------


## giovannapassarelli

moi je trouve sa orible  celle ses arivee a se pauvre chat il ont detrui sa vie et la si meme le chat a survecue il aura tout le temp peure  et je shouaite que ses jeune vont pay cher  et leure parent aussie il doiree pay les frait de souin du chat a les probietaire qui ont battue le chat a la mort merci giovanna

----------


## domi

signée

----------


## shdjld

Ah elle est belle la France et dire que dans certains pays, un maltraitant est condamné à de multiples coups de fouet.... 2 extrémités !!!

----------


## France34

giovanapassarelli, le pauvre chat est mort 48h après ; ces individus devraient payer cher, mais ici, la justice n'est pas sévère pour les assassins d'animaux !!!

----------


## teddy82

Signé

----------


## Darlow

Signé et partagé sur fb.

----------


## isabelle75

signée !! et je serais surement à la manif du 23 septembre à Paris place de l'hotel de ville (14h) normalement ! toujours pour l'hommage à CHEVELU et SCHOUFF !! venez nombreux pour la manif ! plus de monde = plus d'impact pour que nous soyons entendu

----------


## tinavani

Pétition signée et diffusée.......!

----------


## Kyt's

https://wamiz.com/chats/actu/affaire...ime=1511203244

----------


## nathalie2795

honteux !!!

----------


## titia20090

C'est n'importe quoi... 

_"C'est donner à ces enfants une image de la Justice qui n'a pas de sens. Ils risquent de se sentir tout puissants, invulnérables, ce qui, même de leur point de vue n'est pas un service à leur rendre », s’insurge Maître Terrin.

_Je suis tellement d'accord avec lui. 

Purée, 18 ans d'amour pour finir torturer comme cela....

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mon dieu que c'est triste, bien-aimé dans sa famille et... je suis écoeurée.

Repose en paix, pauvre petit amour.

----------

